# How much is a Broodmare worth?



## dieseldog (2 June 2007)

If you had a Mare with pretty good breeding and a good competion record how much are they worth?

Is it Meat Money, or somewhere between that and its ridden value?

I know absolutley nothing about breeding and was interested how much broodmares actually go for.  Are they worth more in foal or would you perfer to buy something that hasn't been covered?


----------



## _jetset_ (2 June 2007)

Personally I would prefer to buy something that has not yet been covered so I could choose my own stallion. However, I would like to know whether the mare had bred foals before and see them if possible.

I am also unsure as to how much a broodmare would be worth. I think if they have good breeding and have produced nice foals in the past they can go for more than you would think.


----------



## Tia (2 June 2007)

When I was looking for a broodmare last year, I found one with bloodlines which would have been complimentary to my stallion.....however they wanted 10K for her.  She was not rideable and was quite bolshy on the ground but she did have the lines I wanted.  Comparably, a ridden horse of her calibre would probably only have gone for around 5K - 6K  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

I ended up buying Golden who has the breeding I like for considerably less than the figure stated above.  Good broodmares, in my line of work, generally go for more than a riding horse.  

Interestingly the stallions appear to sell for about half of the cost of a broodmare unless they have incredibly rare bloodlines and then it doesn't really matter whether they are a mare or stallion; they will always command a good price.

I think it is quite different over here though.  I remember when I was in the UK, broodmares generally went for less than 2K, although things may have changed now and I guess it also depends on the breed and bloodlines.


----------



## vicijp (2 June 2007)

Broodmares only realise there full ptotential when in foal.
With a TB, you can put £10k on the value by paying a £3k stud fee.


----------



## dieseldog (2 June 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Broodmares only realise there full ptotential when in foal.
With a TB, you can put £10k on the value by paying a £3k stud fee. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats a pretty good investment


----------



## AndyPandy (2 June 2007)

How long is a piece of string? You're looking anywhere from £500 to £1,000,000 (or however much Poetin sold for - it varies on who you talk to). 

What exactly do you mean by "pretty good breeding" and "good competition record" - the price of a mare depends totally on a wide range of factors, including bloodlines (and whether they are fashionable), previous youngstock, competition record (to some extent), and that X-factor that so many people want to try and pass on (whether it be looks, colour, movement, conformation, whatever)... and how many people want it, and what they are willing to pay.


----------



## AndyPandy (2 June 2007)




----------



## Faithkat (2 June 2007)

It depends on what they produce too.  Quite a few TB broodmares never race but produce stunning offspring.  Bosra Sham's dam, Korveya, was sold for $7 million after she'd produced Hector Protector, Bosra and Shanghai (to name but a few of hew winning offspring!)

http://www.highbeam.com/doc/1P1-19411655.html

And then you can get amazing racehorses - like Bosra - who don't "breed on" despite going to whizzy stallions.  She's been to (amongst others) Rainbow Quest, Sadlers Wells, AP Indy and Green Desert but not, so far, produced any sparkling winners!!    Ditto Lady Carla who won the 1996 Oaks - similar disappointing breeding record.


----------



## vicijp (2 June 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Broodmares only realise there full ptotential when in foal.
With a TB, you can put £10k on the value by paying a £3k stud fee. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats a pretty good investment 

[/ QUOTE ]

My dad is quite shrewd, makes a bit by buying/selling broodmares.
Last one we brought in foal to Simply Great, had the foal and put her to Alflora (think for £2k). It was a Jan foal so was put back early, and Alflora only really took off that season.
That summer we sold the mare for x3 what we paid for her.


----------



## Faithkat (2 June 2007)

Is Simply Great still around, he's very old now (28 this year)?  He's my mare's grand-sire!!


----------



## vicijp (2 June 2007)

I dont know, that horse is now 4yo.


----------



## henryhorn (2 June 2007)

I don't think you could value one by any particular criteria , you need to know why it's now a brood mare (accident/finished competing etc) look at it's record and what type of foals it's likely to produce.
One of our best mares was one we bred ourselves and sold for a lot of money, four month into it's new Sj career it got kicked in the field, was operated unsuccessfully on twice and we bought it back for £400!!!  (owner was insured)
You start your price at meat money then add money on with each attribute, and most people prefer one already in foal.


----------



## bettens (2 June 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 I don't think you could value one by any particular criteria , you need to know why it's now a brood mare (accident/finished competing etc) look at it's record and what type of foals it's likely to produce.


[/ QUOTE ] 
Absolutely, my mare Valentia was a bargain price unproven due to a chipped vertebrae which meant she can't be ridden.  Two years and two foals on, both of which have sold for £3k before day 30 of life I wouldn't part with her.  She has consistently proved her worth as a mother of quality stock.  She did however have superb bloodlines as a base point to breed from and generally has good conformation/temperament etc which is essential to give stock the best chance.

So definitely there are mares out there worth breeding from at the cheaper initial cost.  I think getting a real bargain means careful selection for the right reasons and buying un-proven, if it pays off then fabulous.

Rach


----------



## Lynne21 (3 June 2007)

As with anything - what someone is prepared to pay! 
A good broodmare must, first and foremost, be correct and a good type. She should be an easy breeder and a good mother, she should have a good temperament and be good to handle. She, herself doesn't need to have a competition record but she should have the traits to produce something that will do a job when put to the best stallion possible in whatever chosen sphere. And most importantly, she should always improve on either herself, the stallion or, preferably, both - then you can name your price to a certain extent.


----------



## sallyf (3 June 2007)

spot on totally agree


----------



## amandaco2 (3 June 2007)

depends.
if they are proven mares then it would be a lot.
foundation mares are the backbone of the breeding industry. the mare line is highly influential on the offspring so a good one will be expensive


----------



## madlady (4 June 2007)

I suppose it all depends on who is buying.  Your average person on the street who just wants a horse for themselves might not necessarily want a broodmare.

Also depends on breeding and mare's ability as a mother.

A good broodmare will always be worth more to a breeder.


----------

